# die-freesms-seite.com



## doggydogg (16 Oktober 2007)

Halo!

ich brauche auch eure Hilfe, am 20.09 habe ich mich bei die-freesms-seite.com angemeldet mit falschen Daten und E-Mail aber mit richtigen handynr. Am Freitag habe ich ein sms mit dem Hinweis bekommen, dass in meinem E-Mail Postfach einer Mahnung ist. Klar, falsche E-Mail also kann ich das nicht lesen  , dummerweise habe ich mich noch am Freitag auf diese Seite eingelogt, und was nun? 
Ich habe ein E-Mail geschickt mit die frage wass soll das sein, dass ich habe mich dort nich angemeldet.


Das habe ich schon von meiner richtigen E-Mail geschickt. Soll ich jetzt noch Widerruf schreiben, soll ich auf die Antwort warten, oder alles einfach Vergessen?? 

Danke und Grüß

Peter


----------



## truelife (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*

(angemeldet mit falschen Daten und E-Mail)

Du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft, das wir bei SOLCHEN Voraussetzungen helfen werden?

Entweder liest man die AGB und meldet sich nicht an, oder man nimmt wirklich kostenlose SMS-Dienste, die man im Web wirklich haufenweise findet...


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*



truelife schrieb:


> (angemeldet mit falschen Daten und E-Mail)
> 
> Du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft, das wir bei SOLCHEN Voraussetzungen helfen werden?
> 
> Entweder liest man die AGB und meldet sich nicht an, oder man nimmt wirklich kostenlose SMS-Dienste, die man im Web wirklich haufenweise findet...



Bevor Du so hart urteilst, solltest Du Dir die Screenshots anschauen. Das erste Bild zeigt sich beim Aufruf, erst nach dem Scrollen zeigt sich die ganze Geschichte.
Da gilt dann auch das Münchner Urteil analog.
 Zur gesamten Problematik und mit dem AZ des AG München. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.

Übrigens: wie sich die Screenshots doch gleichen.


----------



## rolf76 (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> und mit dem AZ des AG München.[/URL]


Das Urteil des AG München findet sich auch hier im Forum in einem Posting von Qoppa.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Das Urteil des AG München findet sich auch hier im Forum in einem Posting von Qoppa.


Danke. Ich habe es auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*

Die Seite ist vom feinsten. Registriert de facto anonym über einen mehr als obskuren Registrierungsdienst. 
Das Impressum  ein  Postfach in Flensburg.  Dass es den Herrn T.B. mit dem dort
genannten Namen gibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ein Name, den es zigfach in anderem Zusammenhang 
im WWW gibt. Außerdem als Bild, damit es auch ja nicht von Suchmaschinen gefunden wird. 
Infos dazu: http://www.vampir-mafia.de/123bmc.html
Ist wohl dasselbe Phantom, das für smsfree100.de  den Namen hergibt 
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermeintliche-gratisdienste-abofallen/40612-free-sms-100-tun-37.html
http://forum.jugendnetz.de/showthread.php?t=1154&page=8


Das Beste steht  im Kleingedruckten:


> Berichte aus Funk und TV bestätigen den Erfolg unseres Portals.


Das stimmt sogar. Über die "Erfolge" der "Kostenlosanbieter"  wird häufig berichtet....


----------



## Strandhafer (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*

Ich kenne einen Polizeibeamten in Flensburg, der könnte vielleicht mehr darüber erfahren. Allerdings sehe ich ihn erst nächsten Freitag wieder. Ich werde ihn auf alle Fälle fragen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*

Ist ein Versuch wert. Fürchte nur, dass bei fehlendem Ermittlungsansatz/auftrag nicht allzuviel zu 
erfahren ist. Der konkrete Verdacht einer Straftat liegt ja nach fast übereinstimmender Ansicht 
der STAs Deutschlands nicht vor. 
(Nehme an, dass es als Kavaliersdelikt gesehen wird, Leute zu täuschen  und und 
zu Zahlungen auf Grund angeblich abgeschlossener Verträge zu bedrängen. )


----------



## Strandhafer (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> (Nehme an, dass es als Kavaliersdelikt gesehen wird, Leute zu täuschen  und und
> zu Zahlungen auf Grund angeblich abgeschlossener Verträge zu bedrängen. )



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Aber vielleicht gelingt es mal, die Staatsanwaltschaften, vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.  Das würde sie zwar beim Kaffeetrinken stören, nur dafür werden sie m.E. nicht bezahlt.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Der konkrete Verdacht einer Straftat liegt ja nach fast übereinstimmender Ansicht der STAs Deutschland nicht vor.


Muss ja keine Straftat sein. Das Finanzamt freut sich auch immer über Steuerzahler. Fragen kostet nix.


----------



## Strandhafer (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Muss ja keine Straftat sein. Das Finanzamt freut sich auch immer über Steuerzahler. Fragen kostet nix.


Stimmt. Vor allen Dingen über deutsche Firmen, die ihren Sitz auf den Antillen haben und hier nur eine "Filiale".


----------



## Apoplexis (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*

:wall:

Ja, ich bin auch drauf reingefallen!

Hab gekündigt und die 2te Mahnung erhalten.
Jetzt hab ich noch einmal ne Email geschrieben und darin auf ihren eindeutigen Betrugsversuch hingewiesen so wie die Löschung meiner Kundendaten gefordert und auf die rechtlichen Konsequenzen verwiesen.

Mal schauen...

Sollte ich damit keinen Erfolg haben werde ich mal checken ob da nicht eine Sammelklage angebracht ist!

Grüße Apo


----------



## Wembley (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*



Apoplexis schrieb:


> Sollte ich damit keinen Erfolg haben werde ich mal checken ob da nicht eine Sammelklage angebracht ist!


Kannst du gleich hier checken. Eine Sammelklage gibt es nicht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Master_D (4 November 2008)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*

Hi !!

Das selbe Problem , wie du es beschreibst , habe ich auch grade. Wie bist du weiter gekommen?? Hast du gezahlt oder nicht gezahlt? Diese [ edit] näömlich allmählich


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2008)

*AW: die-freesms-seite.com*

Wen meinst du? Der letzte und  einzige  Post eines Betroffenen ist jetzt fast ein Jahr alt, 
(24.*12.2007 *) ohne  das sich noch irgendjemand  dazu geäußert hat.
 Sammelklage gibt es nicht. Was soll sich  also  getan haben?


----------

